

Prospects for a Green Mathematics - robinhouston
http://mpe2013.org/2013/02/12/prospects-for-a-green-mathematics/

======
lutusp
I find the expression "green mathematics" more than a bit misleading.
Mathematics that's designed to support a particular political outlook can be
swiftly contradicted by similar mathematics meant to demonstrate the opposite
conclusion. The reason? Mathematics doesn't have a political or ethical
dimension or coloring -- it's the most value-neutral discipline imaginable.

The above isn't true about scientific evidence, which often unambiguously
supports a particular outlook. But mathematics isn't tendentious in the way
that scientific evidence sometimes is. Mathematics is a pure activity -- it
doesn't care how we use it:

<http://xkcd.com/435/>

